
A New Luxury Retreat Caters to Elderly Workers in Tech (Ages 30 and Up) - mikece
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/04/technology/modern-elder-resort-silicon-valley-ageism.html
======
dang
Please don't break the site guidelines by editorializing in titles. Making a
baity title even baitier is particularly ruled out. That's driving the wrong
way down a one-way street.

~~~
mikece
Thank you for the correction -- I've fixed it.

